
Obama cites Steve Jobs' wealth, product success - davidedicillo
http://news.cnet.com/8301-13924_3-20026475-64.html
======
bediger
To paraphrase that eternal optimist William Gibson, the technological and
social windows for becoming Steve Jobs are very narrow.

Also, does Obama know about Jobs early "blue boxing" days?

